# need advice re. phpmyadmin



## forgetfuller (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi guys,I just installed xampp 1.8.2 on win7 64 bit. apache, mysql
& filezilla are running but phpmyadmin isn't available (503 error).
There is a green & yellow orb icon on top of my xampp icon. I don't
remember that before? I don't have autostart checked in the console.
Apache, mysql & filezilla start when I log in.
I'm confident someone can tell me how to proceed. I've tried to post proper, significant info.
==============================================================
reconfigs - apache.conf - *curent*:

#Listen 12.34.56.78:80
Listen *8080 *

ServerName localhost:*8080*

*#*Include conf/extra/httpd-ssl.conf -* current*
=========================================================
reconfigs - apache http-ssl.conf - *current:*

# socache_shmcb_module (for default value of SSLSessionCache)

#SSLSessionCache "shmcb:C:/xampp/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)"xx
SSLSessionCache "shmcb:C:/xampp/apache/logs/ssl_scache(512000)"
SSLSessionCacheTimeout 300
============================================================== 
reconfigs - php ini:
==================================================================
config.inc.php - current:

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'config';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = 'root';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowNoPassword'] = true;
$cfg['Lang'] = '';
/* Bind to the localhost ipv4 address and tcp */
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = '127.0.0.1';

==================================================
apache access log: is empty 
=======================================================
php error log: is empty 
========================================================
mysql error log: 
3306
130722 13:21:50 [Note] - '127.0.0.1' resolves to '127.0.0.1';
130722 13:21:50 [Note] Server socket created on IP: '127.0.0.1'.
130722 13:21:50 [Note] Event Scheduler: Loaded 0 events
130722 13:21:50 [Note] mysql\bin\mysqld.exe: ready for connections.
Version: '5.5.32' socket: '' port: 3306 MySQL Community Server (GPL)[/QUOTE]
=====================================================================
apache error log: 

[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00455: Apache/2.4.4 (Win32) OpenSSL/0.9.8y PHP/5.4.16 configured -- resuming normal operations
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00456: Server built: Feb 23 2013 13:07:34
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.960550 2013] [core:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00094: Command line: 'c:\\xampp\\apache\\bin\\httpd.exe -d C:/xampp/apache'
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:03.976150 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 1072:tid 356] AH00418: Parent: Created child process 5080
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:09.061759 2013] [ssl:warn] [pid 5080:tid 368] AH01873: Init: Session Cache is not configured [hint: SSLSessionCache]
[Mon Jul 22 13:37:09.358160 2013] [mpm_winnt:notice] [pid 5080:tid 368] AH00354: Child: Starting 150 worker threads.[/QUOTE]


----------

